# How many stitches



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

I have tried to knit my son a beenie with earflaps but its either too small (100 stitches) or too big (+- 140 stitches). As you can see from the attached picture - its too tight...

So here goes... the circumferance of his head is 21 inches or 53 cm - how many stitches should i cast on... :?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

My calculation : 8 stitches per inch X circumference = 8 X 21 = 168 stitches which is tooo bigg... 

BUT

some say i must deduct 6 inches from circumference before i do the calculation...

8 x 15 = 120 stitches

Not sure what to do, can anyone help please!!!


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

A hat needs to stretch some in order to fit properly (called negative ease). Subtract 1-2 inches from the head measurement and then calculate the number of stitches to cast on from your guage. In your specific case, you would need 152 - 160 stitches.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

If 140 is too big you must not be getting 8 st per inch. You should check your gauge


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

I am using 2 strands of Fiesta 4 ply to make it thick maybe thats my problem....


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

If I use one strand of Elle Double Knit Stretch, i get 10 stitches per inch


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

You can not check your gauge like that. Since you have knit the hat. Measure the kniitting on the hat, across 4 inches. I bet you get a much different guage, then divide by 4, for your gauge per inch. To find a proper gauge you never meausure one row on a needle. You measure a swatch of finished knitting. Always meaure the resulting fabric.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you - will do


----------



## bwheel319 (Mar 31, 2011)

Linda, I have so much trouble measuring my gauge. I have measured with the yarn on the needle, I have knit a swatch on one size needle and I when I change to a larger or smaller needle, I end up with the same gauge. Sometimes I cheat, and stretch my swatch a bit to get the gauge. I know...I'm pathetic. How can I get a correct gauge? What is the "best" way to measure a 4" swatch? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

bwheel319 said:


> Linda, I have so much trouble measuring my gauge. I have measured with the yarn on the needle, I have knit a swatch on one size needle and I when I change to a larger or smaller needle, I end up with the same gauge. Sometimes I cheat, and stretch my swatch a bit to get the gauge. I know...I'm pathetic. How can I get a correct gauge? What is the "best" way to measure a 4" swatch? What am I doing wrong?


To measure your gauge, use the stated gauge in the pattern to cast on at least 5 inches and 6 is better. Knit enough rows to get to at least 5 inches long. Bind off. If it is for a project that will be washed, then wash your swatch the same way that you will wash the project. Now count the stitches and rows in the middle 4 inches of your swatch. I know it sounds like a lot of work, but you will know ahead of time that a garment will fit. If you think you will be short on yarn, then don't cut the yarn and skip the washing. That way you can frog your swatch and re-use the yarn in the project. Never use the edge stitches to determine gauge - they tend to be a different size than the stitches in the center.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, I think on that hat, you got between 3-5 stitches /inch. 
That's a big difference.


----------



## bwheel319 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you. I just knit a swatch this afternoon on size 9 needles, and got 18 st. per 4 inches, than I knit one on size 7 needles, got the same gauge! I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

bwheel319 said:


> Thank you. I just knit a swatch this afternoon on size 9 needles, and got 18 st. per 4 inches, than I knit one on size 7 needles, got the same gauge! I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


Are you putting some tension on the yarn so that your stitches fit the size of the needle (not the pointy part)? Not tight on the needle though.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

here is a good video explaining how to measure and read the gauge correctly. 



Since the hat looked like a very nice bit of knitting, your tension seems even and nice, I have to assume you are reading the gauge incorrectly. chrshansn has given you good advise, but watch the video to learn how to count each stitch.



bwheel319 said:


> Thank you. I just knit a swatch this afternoon on size 9 needles, and got 18 st. per 4 inches, than I knit one on size 7 needles, got the same gauge! I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

I have the same problem......its so annoying that i dont even want to knit this hat anymore lol


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Linda6885 said:


> here is a good video explaining how to measure and read the gauge correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

I need to get me a gauge measurer.... okay i knitted a swatch and i got 8 stitches per inch therefore 8x21=168 stitches i need to cast on..... lets give it a try and if it works i will post a picture of it..... 

Thanks to all who gave advice! Been knitting for years and this is the first time that i got stuck on something so stupid like this. 

Thank you for all your patience and good luck to all the others!!!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

o.k. I have a question. I am not experienced at the gauge thing " couldn't she simply go up a size in needles? or is that wrong.? Just curious"


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

As I said your knitting is nice and even, and the hat you show, even though it is a little small, is nice work. You need to learn to read and measure your resulting fabric correctly. Watch the video it will help. Go to http:www.youtube.com and do a seach on 'guage in knitting' or 'how to read gauge in knitting' There are many how to videos available, I only gave you one link in a previous post.



Diane D said:


> I have the same problem......its so annoying that i dont even want to knit this hat anymore lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the stitch you used on the blue part of the hat what it is it?


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I love the stitch you used on the blue part of the hat what it is it?


It looks like seed stitch or moss stitch as some call it.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Dlclose said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > I love the stitch you used on the blue part of the hat what it is it?
> ...


Its a moss stitch and thank you....


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Google SEAMAN'S CAP. It will give you three sizes along with the measurements for small, medium and large. Use those numbers for your cap.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

The seed stitch pattern you are using has very little if any stretch. Maybe use a rib around the base and a st. stitch the rest of the hat. There are lots of hats on line try a different pattern or different needle size. Hope this is worth trying. Good luck.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

nice hat!!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

This was posted a couple of days ago, and it might help
http://www.coatsandclark.com/NR/rdonlyres/ACD42760-0FA6-47A6-B7FD-1E3F77A1397F/30947/lw1268.pdf


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I have made many ear flap hats for adults and the pattern calls for 90 stitches, worsted weigh yarn, size 8 needle and they do fit adult men


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

grammacat said:


> I have made many ear flap hats for adults and the pattern calls for 90 stitches, worsted weigh yarn, size 8 needle and they do fit adult men


Me too grammcat!

I think it may be that particular pattern you're using; I'd try a totally different one, with various sizes.

Guage can be a huge stumbling block but only you can determine what you get, since every factor IE: needle type, tension, yarn type, stitch type, contributes to your personal guage.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> You can not check your gauge like that. Since you have knit the hat. Measure the kniitting on the hat, across 4 inches. I bet you get a much different guage, then divide by 4, for your gauge per inch. To find a proper gauge you never meausure one row on a needle. You measure a swatch of finished knitting. Always meaure the resulting fabric.


Linda, didn't know that. I've always just done one row. So thanks for the info. Jim & I are down with round 2 of the flu again....ICK! Heading off to doctor to see if they can give us something to shorten the duration. No time for this  Pam


----------



## phyllis.J (Mar 28, 2012)

I read to measure the head from middle of forehead around to start of tape, and multiply by four which would be 21"x4 = 84 sts. this works for me, and I usually knit with 4 ply yarn. hope it works


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

would measuring like that be what they call 'wraps per inch'
In order to get a true stitches per inch you need to bite the bullet and make a test gauge swatch.. I hear over 4" is best then just measure the middle stitches. I wish you luck and what a cute hat and model... he sure is patient and so are you to give it so many try's...


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i never made guage swatches before and never had problems. just learnt cables and want to make something for my son. did a guage swatch in stockinette, and with the cable pattern. cast on accordingly and nothing about the real work matches the swatch. measured guage on the real piece and recalculated ( this is only a pillow cover so square should be easier right? wrong!) cast on knit 4 inches in pattern now too small. throwing out the whole concept of guage swatches and sticking with amigurumi!!! 

i wish you better luck............e


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

And what size needles are you using to make this hat?


----------



## GrammyMe (Sep 27, 2011)

I was just watching an old episode number 807 on knittingdailytv.com about a tubular cast on for hats. It is more stretchy and round at the edge. Don't know how it will work at the ear flaps but looks very nice. Good luck with the size; it is a beautiful pattern and you have done beautiful work.


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

Well If 100 is to tight and 140 is to big, try 120...


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I too vote for 120.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

this one almost fits even if he claims it is too tight knit the new one the same way on bigger needles


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I really like the top of the hat, are you able to share a pattern, or did you make it up?


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Good suggestion, sometimes we over think what could be a simple solution.



donmaur said:


> this one almost fits even if he claims it is too tight knit the new one the same way on bigger needles


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

chrshnsen said:


> A hat needs to stretch some in order to fit properly (called negative ease). Subtract 1-2 inches from the head measurement and then calculate the number of stitches to cast on from your guage. In your specific case, you would need 152 - 160 stitches.


Now THAT's the information I need. I've made a note of that. Thanks!


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Diane, why don't you knit it top down? Then you can increase till it's big enough and then go straight down. I knit back and forth until I'm done increasing and then join and go around. Cast on 8 stitches. First row, increase in every stitch. Purl next row and every even row. Second knit row, knit one, increase in next stitch. 3rd knit row, knit 2, increase in next stitch. 4th knit row, knit 3, increase in next stitch. And so on until, trying it on his head, it's big enough. Then straight down, and you can figure out how to do the ear flaps.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Linda6885, thanks that was a very clear description of measuring gauge.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

jlschulke what a wonderful idea!!!! Never thought of it....


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe you can go up one size in your needles, sometimes that is just enough to make it fit, but doesn't look like to loose a knit.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Depends on the yarn!

I made 35 hats last winter...for granddaughter, her friends, my friends, a lot of people as gifts.... I generally included a horizontal strip of cable and then added on to it.... I would use a 21 in. strip vertically and knit the ribbing for the edge of the hat (80-88 stitches onto the rcabling for the ribbing; and I would pick up about 80 stitches on the crown side. When I bind off, I use a STRETCHY BIND OFF






Makes a big difference.

Here are picture of several of my hats.....

Good luck!

MaryAnn


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

very nice work.


----------

